# no heater? how long would it work for?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i want to buy a baby 2.5 inch elong from jonh for my tank but i dont have a heater so i was wondering if it should be ok for a month or so untill i get one (its summer now and the room temp is 71 about and the tank temp was 75.7

im thinking thats warm enough since its summer but just wanted a couple other opinions

this is temperary untill i move the tank to a diff location and get a heater


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

not sure but i have a spare heater you could have if you just cover shipping.. only thing wrong with it is it doesn't shut off so you have to keep unplugging it once temp gets up there.. i belive 75 is the minimum temp they should be in.. so i wouldn't personally keep mine in a tank thats 75 that isn't equipped with a heater incase it kept dropping.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Wall Mart has a heater 12.99 and you do not set the temp it's set for 78deg plug it in and go .

And if it's truly the only way U can afford the fish . -"Ya It will live"-(Ive done worse) .

It will be pron to Dezize yada yada yada exc... IT'S true a heater is better .


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

arnt the heater dial up? 
i can afford the heater i just probably wont get to a lfs for a week or two and if i get the eglong it would be next monday (so would probaably be in thw tank for 1 week with no heater)

it is summer so the temps arnt cold(house does have ai but i may move the tank to my room where its warmer (keep vent closed and lizards 150 watt heat light on so its quite a bit warmer then the rest of the house- heat lights off at night but i doubt temp could drop very much at all)

and injection, thanks for the offer but iwould probably boil the fish of forget to turn it on anyways

what type or heater was it anyways?

as a last resort i have an 80's heater (actually 2 but one is cracked) that would work but ive never used it so i dont know how good it works


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a bunch of 50 watt heaters I don't have a use for. I could send them for shipping cost through ebay/paypal. They are fully functioning They are Jager brand. I may have larger They are in a box. I would have to look
Probably no use just like me but it may help ya.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I personally wouldn't get a p until I could do it right.. It will most likely be fine, but why would you want to mess around with it when you can just wait?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i would wither make a special trip to your lfs to get one or hold off in geting your p. what happens if you get a powere outage and your heat lamp goes out. like it was mentionede above you dont want your tank going under 75


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

He should be fine for a while, Ive had this problem when an emergency popped up but just to be on the safe side its better to grab a heater


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya its still summer kinda... it shouldnt dip below 75 all this month but after oct i wouldnt risk it ware in your house is your tank set up?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i dont run heaters on my tanks

in the summer they stay at 80 degrees and in the winter they stay about they same

75 degrees in perfectly fine. just keep an eye on the temp once it starts to get colder outside


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

imo i would not risk it. its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

I say, suck it up and spend $20 on a heater


----------

